# reliance freedom@night plan



## san85 (Dec 9, 2005)

hey guys anyone using reliance r connect at night i am facing a lot of problem its too slow wht bout u guys tell me ...........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 9, 2005)

san85 said:
			
		

> hey guys anyone using reliance r connect at night i am facing a lot of problem its too slow wht bout u guys tell me ...........



its better to ask their customercare.... *366 thats the number... as of here, users r from different part of the     ry... so some will have good performance some wont.... u cant judge it by this... best is to complain to *366... again & again if not solved....  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 9, 2005)

very right, i think performance will vary on the traffic in that area....


----------



## alanpaladka (Dec 9, 2005)

san85 said:
			
		

> hey guys anyone using reliance r connect at night i am facing a lot of problem its too slow wht bout u guys tell me ...........


Yes. Iam also at freedom@night plan via fwp(not mobile). But I get 16.0kbps speed continuously during downloads.


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 9, 2005)

what's the exact tarrif for fwp for net usage per minute??



--------------------------------
*ravifriendz.co.nr


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 9, 2005)

i have observed reliance going beyond 115kbps...


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 9, 2005)

yeah... thats not real!!1 donload speed shows the real thing!!!



-------------------------------- 
*ravifriendz.co.nr


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2005)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> i have observed reliance going beyond 115kbps...



it depends on the phone       & the trafic... some r able to go upto 144KBPS.... 



			
				Ravi+ish said:
			
		

> what's the exact tarrif for fwp for net usage per minute??



good question u asked... here u go... they have intriduecd new tariff...

*www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_tariffs_details.html


----------



## username (Dec 10, 2005)

yes i am experiencing hell of problems with reliance when its daytime... during peak hours or at afternoon time till evening 10 pm internet speed is the slowest. its around 1.51 Kbps its kilbits per second... yes bits !!! rediff took 70 seconds to load. i argued with their customer support and they lodged a complaint, but the wonderful thing is that after 11pm reliance gives me around 300Kbps (b=bits) speed, cos i downloaded firefox at around 11.40pm at constant 32-34 KBps (B=bytes)
i am using reliance 650 connection which is now not offered... 1gb transfer limit per month and no time limits  does the night plan have download limits ?


----------



## alanpaladka (Dec 10, 2005)

username said:
			
		

> does the night plan have download limits ?


Between 10:00pm to 6:00am, no download limits  . After that, its time based.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 10, 2005)

username said:
			
		

> yes i am experiencing hell of problems with reliance when its daytime... during peak hours or at afternoon time till evening 10 pm internet speed is the slowest. its around 1.51 Kbps its kilbits per second... yes bits !!! rediff took 70 seconds to load. i argued with their customer support and they lodged a complaint, but the wonderful thing is that after 11pm reliance gives me around 300Kbps (b=bits) speed, cos i downloaded firefox at around 11.40pm at constant 32-34 KBps (B=bytes)
> *i am using reliance 650 connection which is now not offered... 1gb transfer limit per month and no time limits  does the night plan have download limits ?*



*beware* that offer is gone now (that 1GB thing)... only available for Rconnect card (a hafy thing costs 9.5k)....

check the new tariff down here

*www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_tariffs_details.html


----------



## alanpaladka (Dec 11, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> *beware* that offer is gone now (that 1GB thing)... only available for Rconnect card (a hafy thing costs 9.5k)....
> 
> check the new tariff down here
> 
> *www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_tariffs_details.html


No Saurav. Check this link
*www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_tafiff_faqs.html#Ques21


----------



## username (Dec 12, 2005)

You are right sourav. The 650 Plan is now gone. the customer support told me that. But, the users who are using it since early (like me) can continue with that plan paying 650 per month and enjoying always on net  with 1gb transfer limit of course so im one of the lucky ones... my friend ended up with the night plan and did the great mistake of cancelling his 650 plan... now hes repenting like anything for the 250\- he tried to save...


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 12, 2005)

How is the Airtel Package of PostPaid of Rs. 150 & GPRS for Rs. 250 monthly WORTH taking?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 12, 2005)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> How is the Airtel Package of PostPaid of Rs. 150 & GPRS for Rs. 250 monthly WORTH taking?



GPRS isnot as fast as CDMA... it was suppose to be.. but in india... its not... as the one of the best handset wont give u more that 40KBPS of hardware support... so though the connection may have the juce but the modem dont... :roll:



			
				username said:
			
		

> You are right sourav.



yes me to got the confirmmation from their customercare... (*366)... me dont have that plan activeted anymore... so for me its long gone... though here in Kolkata TataIndicom (FWP-CDMA-115kbps) still gives Rs. 1500 /- unlimited option... dont know what made riliance think that taking this option out will benifit their bussiness... lots of cafe (those who still dont have BB) here used to run on that Rs. 1500/- option of reliance.... (even we had that option in our cafe as backup...)... anyway as number doesnt matter here... so didnt had any trouble of switchng (that backup option) to TataIndicom....


----------

